# Figli felici o "sistemati" ?



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

E' un'enorme dilemma, che sin d'ora mi pongo: dobbiamo educare i nostri figli affinchè perseguano la felicità, anche se questo potrebbe significare vivere una vita non convenzionale - nel senso borghese e forse anche riduttivo del termine - o dobbiamo insegnar loro ad essere omologati ed inseguire il prestigio sociale e il successo economico prima di ogni altra cosa? 
Do per scontato che entrambe le opzioni implichino il rispetto degli altri e di se stessi.


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' un'enorme dilemma, che sin d'ora mi pongo: dobbiamo educare i nostri figli affinchè perseguano la felicità, anche se questo potrebbe significare vivere una vita non convenzionale - nel senso borghese e forse anche riduttivo del termine - o dobbiamo insegnar loro ad essere omologati ed inseguire il *prestigio sociale e il successo economico prima di ogni altra cosa*?
> Do per scontato che entrambe le opzioni implichino il rispetto degli altri e di se stessi.


 
io insegnerei a star al mondo ed  esser autonomi, la malattia del dinero mi sta sul cazz......

ad oggi con sta fissa vengon su dei fighetti stronzi che appena escon dal selciato s'inciampano e son disorientati (anche se il denaro compra tutto....)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





meglio rustico, onesto, sportivo, impegnato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Zyp ha detto:


> io insegnerei a star al mondo ed esser autonomi, la malattia del dinero mi sta sul cazz......
> 
> ad oggi con sta fissa vengon su dei fighetti stronzi che appena escon dal selciato s'inciampano e son disorientati (anche se il denaro compra tutto....)
> 
> ...


 
Si senz'altro: ma in che misura un lavoro "non tradizionale" può garantire a lui figlio ed alla sua eventuale famiglia quell'esistenza libera e dignitosa di cui parla la Costituzione.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

Rock, e che domande.

Faranno come potranno e sapranno!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Rock, e che domande.
> 
> Faranno come potranno e sapranno!


e se faranno male? Noi come li aiueteremo? e non sarà colpa nostra? Gesù, uno di quei problemi da non dormirci la notte


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

secondo me bisogna cercare di far capire ai nostri figli che la felicità non viene solo ed esclusivamente dai soldi e dal benessere sociale, però è anche vero che se 'i soldi nn fanno la felicità, figuriamoci la miseria!' ci vuole equilibrio, senza fare passare il messaggio soldi=felicità.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> secondo me bisogna cercare di far capire ai nostri figli che la felicità non viene solo ed esclusivamente dai soldi e dal benessere sociale, però è anche vero che se 'i soldi nn fanno la felicità, figuriamoci la miseria!' ci vuole equilibrio, senza fare passare il messaggio soldi=felicità.


Condivido. Fosse facile però ....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Condivido. Fosse facile però ....


beh, dipende tanto dallo stile di vita che hai e come lo cresci.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, dipende tanto dallo stile di vita che hai e come lo cresci.


porgi un ottimo argomento di discussione. Ci sarei arrivato dopo.

quanto conta l'esempio nostro?
e in che misura incide secondo te?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> porgi un ottimo argomento di discussione. Ci sarei arrivato dopo.
> 
> quanto conta l'esempio nostro?
> e in che misura incide secondo te?


al 100% fino ad una certa età, diciamo finché son piccoli, poi chiaramente crescendo 'aprono gli occhi' e vedono che il mondo nn finisce ai genitori... lì si metterà alla prova l'educazione avuta fino a quel momento


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

lavoro non tradizionale non vuol dire giocare e sperare d'esser pagati ma nemmeno farsi rovinar la vita per il lavoro

i genitori danno un buon imprinjting, poi in base al periodo ed a ciò che si vive cambia tutto !


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> porgi un ottimo argomento di discussione. Ci sarei arrivato dopo.
> 
> *quanto conta l'esempio nostro?*
> e in che misura incide secondo te?


 al 99%


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Per me la cosa piu' saggia e' che crescano pensando con la loro testa... l' influenza dei genitori io ancora non ho capito quanto incida


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> al 99%


Boh ma ne sei certa?

Conosco persone in gamba con genitori del cazzo e viceversa


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la cosa piu' saggia e' che crescano pensando con la loro testa... l' influenza dei genitori io ancora non ho capito quanto incida


sarò diretto, siamo entrambi genitori: se tua figlia un giorno ti dicesse mamma voglio fare l'artista di strada e non voglio accettare quel posto in banca per il quale mi hanno selezionata, tu. lettri, che faresti?
come ti sentiresti?
Io, secondo me, male .....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la cosa piu' saggia e' che crescano pensando con la loro testa... l' influenza dei genitori io ancora non ho capito quanto incida


premesso che nn sono padre... se e quando lo sarò cmq vorrò lavorare per spingerli a ragionare, nn voglio inculcare il mio modo di pensare ma sicuramente, soprattutto ai bambini, cosa è bene e cosa è male glielo diciamo noi adulti con i nostri discorsi, i nostri esempi e i nostri modi di fare e di rapporto con gli altri.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sarò diretto, siamo entrambi genitori: se tua figlia un giorno ti dicesse mamma voglio fare l'artista di strada e non voglio accettare quel posto in banca per il quale mi hanno selezionata, tu. lettri, che faresti?
> come ti sentiresti?
> Io, secondo me, male .....


Male (relativamente) ma essendo stata_ scasciona _di mio penserei a una fase.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh ma ne sei certa?
> 
> Conosco persone in gamba con genitori del cazzo e viceversa


non so, ma conta moltissimo l'esempio.
Quello che  ho visto da bambina è la misura con cui mi confronto oggi, quando mi domando che donna sono diventata e che donna sono, soprattutto.
Quando decido cose semplici, da come investire i miei soldi a un atteggiamento nei confronti di una persona nuova, a se accettare un compromesso oppure no, quello che ricordo è l'amore immenso per loro e quello che ho visto fare a loro.... 
E direi forse più da adulta che da bambina, quando ero più istintiva.
Oggi che sono grande mi sembra che ogni istante mi consiglino e mi educhino semplicemente col ricordo dei loro gesti, sorrisi, smorfie, parole....


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sarò diretto, siamo entrambi genitori: se tua figlia un giorno ti dicesse mamma voglio fare l'artista di strada e non voglio accettare quel posto in banca per il quale mi hanno selezionata, tu. lettri, che faresti?
> come ti sentiresti?
> Io, secondo me, male .....


 io non ho figli, ma da figlia dico che non posso essere la continuazione della vita di un mio genitore, non sono la sua seconda possibilita', il suo riscatto personale per quello che la sua vita non gli ha offerto. Io sarei felice di veder realizzati i sogni di mio figlio non i miei!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> premesso che nn sono padre... se e quando lo sarò cmq vorrò lavorare per spingerli a ragionare, nn voglio inculcare il mio modo di pensare ma sicuramente, soprattutto ai bambini, cosa è bene e cosa è male glielo diciamo noi adulti con i nostri discorsi, i nostri esempi e i nostri modi di fare e di rapporto con gli altri.


Vero ma le lezioni dei miei genitori non me le sono mai cagate fino a qualche anno fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cazzi loro che mi hanno indotta a pensare con la mia capoccia malata


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



veronika ha detto:


> io non ho figli, ma da figlia dico che non posso essere la continuazione della vita di un mio genitore, non sono la sua seconda possibilita', il suo riscatto personale per quello che la sua vita non gli ha offerto. Io sarei felice di veder realizzati i sogni di mio figlio non i miei!


Tu hai tutte le ragioni del mondo, veronika.
ma da padre, scusa, ti dico che la vita è fatta anche e soprattutto di bollette da pagare.
Lo so, sono meschino: ma credimi è così.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> io non ho figli, ma da figlia dico che non posso essere la continuazione della vita di un mio genitore, non sono la sua seconda possibilita', il suo riscatto personale per quello che la sua vita non gli ha offerto. Io sarei felice di veder realizzati i sogni di mio figlio non i miei!


 ma si tratta di sogni o si parla invece di sicurezza? 
se mio figlio (non ne ho) mi dicesse: non voglio fare l'università, mi spiacerebbe relativamente, ma se mi dicesse: voglio fare l'accattone, cavolo, penso lo appenderei ad un armadio a testa sotto!!!
forse bisogna solo dargli amore e rispetto per gli altri e senso del lavoro (di quanto lavorare, qualunque lavoro, sia importante e meritevole)... e pregare........


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la cosa piu' saggia e' che crescano pensando con la loro testa... l' influenza dei genitori io ancora non ho capito quanto incida


secondo me incide nei termini di autostima , non di esempi lavorativi per il futuro .


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sarò diretto, siamo entrambi genitori: se tua figlia un giorno ti dicesse mamma voglio fare l'artista di strada e non voglio accettare quel posto in banca per il quale mi hanno selezionata, tu. lettri, che faresti?
> come ti sentiresti?
> Io, secondo me, male .....


beh, se me lo dice a 14 anni è un conto, se me lo dice a 25 _purtroppo_ devo pensare che abbia un po' di cervello x decidere autonomamente... io devo cercare che nn si faccia del male, ma cmq raramente (x es. s francesco) chi è vissuto nel lusso poi scegli di fare il barbun...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *secondo me incide nei termini di autostima *, non di esempi lavorativi per il futuro .


in parte credo di si... roba lavorativa io credo non c'entri proprio nulla


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> in parte credo di si... roba lavorativa io credo non c'entri proprio nulla


ma se hai l'esempio di un padre sfaccendato, ad esempio, o di una madre alcolizzata, questo ti segna?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> in parte credo di si... roba lavorativa io credo non c'entri proprio nulla


yes , idem , anche per esperienza personale . 

invece credo serva tantissimo trasmettere il senso del valore dei soldi , non come attaccamento ma come senso di uso "responsabile " .


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

l'influenza dei genitori per me è fondamentale.
L'esempio di come ti approcci, come ti poni, come reagisci ai problemi, alle gioie è fondamentale.
Poi ,ovviamente, avrà la sua personalità ma le basi dalle quali partire gliele danno i genitori , quindi ogni errore in questo caso può essere determinante.
Sono perfettamente d'accordo con grande.
Anch'io nelle mie scelte, nelle considerazioni su un sacco di cose sono condizionata dalla stima enorme che ho per mia madre, pur mantenendo la mia totale libertà di scelta (mi sa che non si è capito un cazzo).

Trovo solo un'enorme pecca nei genitori di oggi: non ricordarsi mai com'erano all'età dei figli.

Non soporto i genitori che vogliono essere amici. Il padre e la madre non devono essere amici ma guide, supporti, spalle su cui piangere e spronamenti quando serve.

Se mio figlio lavorasse in banca sarei triste per lui.

Ho imparato ben presto che la sicurezza economica costa troppo in termini di mille altre cose più importanti.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> yes , idem , anche per esperienza personale .
> 
> invece credo serva tantissimo trasmettere il senso del valore dei soldi , non come attaccamento ma come senso di uso "responsabile " .


 idem per il senso del valore del lavoro: il lavoro nobilita non è una frase senza senso!!
un figlio abituato al lusso non torna a fare il contadino, però è meglio contadino povero o delinquente ricco????


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Io ho un amico, figlio di un benestante.... nella vita...
non ha fatto il militare, perche' suo padre conosceva....
si e' laureato con cepu... da solo non riusciva...
no ha dovuto lavorare per acquistare la prima auto, solo decidere il modello
ora lavora nell'azienda del padre.....
Con il denaro  ha comprato tutto quello che poteva , anche qualche amicizia, e sicuramente qualche amore.Pur non avendo fatto mancare  nulla al figlio... Secondo voi e' stato un buon padre?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma se hai l'esempio di un padre sfaccendato, ad esempio, o di una madre alcolizzata, questo ti segna?


Che ne so... c'e' anche chi vien su delinquente da genitori lavoratori onesti... Rock mi dimentichi cosi' la lezione di Arancia Meccanica e Trainspotting?

A un certo punto i figli si avvalgono del loro diritto di libero arbitrio


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma se hai l'esempio di un padre sfaccendato, ad esempio, o di una madre alcolizzata, questo ti segna?


certo , ma non necessariamente nell'ambito lavorativo . di autostima appunto , perchè i bambini devono sentirsi amati e rassicurati e purtroppo vivono certe situazioni come sensi di colpa , come se fossero loro i colpevoli .


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ne so... c'e' anche chi vien su delinquente da genitori lavoratori onesti... Rock mi dimentichi cosi' la lezione di *Arancia Meccanica e Trainspotting*


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' un'enorme dilemma, che sin d'ora mi pongo: dobbiamo educare i nostri figli affinchè perseguano la felicità, anche se questo potrebbe significare vivere una vita non convenzionale - nel senso borghese e forse anche riduttivo del termine - o dobbiamo insegnar loro ad essere omologati ed inseguire il prestigio sociale e il successo economico prima di ogni altra cosa?
> Do per scontato che entrambe le opzioni implichino il rispetto degli altri e di se stessi.


 
Io spero che possano vivere applicando dei principi sani. 
se poi la loro applicazione porterà soldi, amore e salute meglio ancora.
I soldi non mi fanno schifo, penso incidano molto nella felicità, ma deve essere chiaro fin da subito che non si grattano giù dai muri.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ne so... c'e' anche chi vien su delinquente da genitori lavoratori onesti... Rock mi dimentichi cosi' la lezione di *Arancia Meccanica e Trainspotting*?
> 
> A un certo punto i figli si avvalgono del loro diritto di libero arbitrio


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

che mi tenete tutti in ignore!?!?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che mi tenete tutti in ignore!?!?!?


ma se ho detto che ero d'accordo con te racchia!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ne so... c'e' anche chi vien su delinquente da genitori lavoratori onesti... Rock mi dimentichi cosi' la lezione di Arancia Meccanica e Trainspotting?
> 
> A un certo punto i figli si avvalgono del loro diritto di libero arbitrio


Si. Ed è giusto che ia cos^: ma è anche il momento della verità per te genitore. credo. Ho seminato bene, male? 
E' umano domandarselo.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ho detto che ero d'accordo con te racchia!


 tutti tranne te, stellina!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tutti tranne te, stellina!


anche a me non mi si sono cacati di pezza.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



dolorante ha detto:


> Io spero che possano vivere applicando dei principi sani.
> se poi la loro applicazione porterà soldi, amore e salute meglio ancora.
> I soldi non mi fanno schifo, penso incidano molto nella felicità, ma deve essere chiaro fin da subito che non si grattano giù dai muri.[/quote]
> 
> Vero: il dramma è che il mondo sembra sovrastrutturato nella falsa illusione he non sia così


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Per un periodo a Fi  ho avuto una camera in affitto presso una famiglia, genitori separati la madre era alcolizzata... i due figli erano molto in gamba... alla figlia mi attaccai in particolar modo perche'mi faceva tenerezza, mi racconto' quando la madre li portava in campeggio da piccoli e la sera gia'cotta le chiedeva di andare a comprarle il vino... la figliola porella andava a comprare il vino alla mamma...

Non ne e' uscita totalmente rovinata come si potrebbe pensare, anzi lavora da Pucci e non tocca un goccio d'alcol.

Caro Rock anche i figli sono un po'un terno all'otto,  fai del tuo meglio e incrocia le dita


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' un'enorme dilemma, che sin d'ora mi pongo: dobbiamo educare i nostri figli affinchè perseguano la felicità, anche se questo potrebbe significare vivere una vita non convenzionale - nel senso borghese e forse anche riduttivo del termine - o dobbiamo insegnar loro ad essere omologati ed inseguire il prestigio sociale e il successo economico prima di ogni altra cosa?
> Do per scontato che entrambe le opzioni implichino il rispetto degli altri e di se stessi.


per lei auspico la felicità e la realizzazione di sé.la vedo così soddisfatta degli studi intrapresi e degli amici che la circondano , l'impegno anche nello sport che adora..
la stimo proprio tanto e
qualsiasi decisione che verrà riguardo il suo futuro avrà il mio appoggio incondizionato.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Per un periodo a Fi ho avuto una camera in affitto presso una famiglia, genitori separati la madre era alcolizzata... i due figli erano molto in gamba... alla figlia mi attaccai in particolar modo perche'mi faceva tenerezza, mi racconto' quando la madre li portava in campeggio da piccoli e la sera gia'cotta le chiedeva di andare a comprarle il vino... la figliola porella andava a comprare il vino alla mamma...
> 
> Non ne e' uscita totalmente rovinata come si potrebbe pensare, anzi lavora da Pucci e non tocca un goccio d'alcol.
> 
> Caro Rock anche i figli sono un po'un terno all'otto, fai del tuo meglio e incrocia le dita


 
Confermo; ho conosciuto tanta gente che è l'esatto opposto dei genitori. Nel bene e nel male
Si inrocio mi gratto, e ci proviamo a far bene. Sicuramente sbaglieremo ma c'aggia fà'?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vero: il dramma è che il mondo sembra sovrastrutturato nella falsa illusione he non sia così


Il mondo che conoscono i nostri figli e'diverso da quello che abbiamo conosciuto noi, ne peggiore ne migliore... io giocavo con pentoline di latta, terra e lucertole fuori nei campi pieni di chiodi arrugginiti... erano quelli i tempi.

Non posso essere anacronistica e pensare che mia figlia debba crescere nello stesso modo in cui sono cresciuta io.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me non mi si sono cacati di pezza.


sei forse autorevole tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mondo che conoscono i nostri figli e'diverso da quello che abbiamo conosciuto noi, ne peggiore ne migliore... *io giocavo con pentoline di latta, terra e lucertole fuori nei campi pieni di* *chiodi arrugginiti...* erano quelli i tempi.
> 
> Non posso essere anacronistica e pensare che mia figlia debba crescere nello stesso modo in cui sono cresciuta io.


 hai tutta la mia comprensione, mi dispiace


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> hai tutta la mia comprensione, mi dispiace


perchè?
giocare all'aria aperta inventandosi giochi e  giocattoli, non avendoli belli che pronti e comprati non può che alimentare la fantasia e la creatività .
Che manca fortemente infatti ai bambini e giovani di oggi


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?
> giocare all'aria aperta inventandosi giochi e giocattoli, non avendoli belli che pronti e comprati non può che alimentare la fantasia e la creatività .
> Che manca fortemente infatti ai bambini e giovani di oggi









la grana fa giocar chiunque e rende sterili


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> hai tutta la mia comprensione, mi dispiace


ma comprensione di che ??


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

i giochi più diverenti erano quelli che c'inventavamo in campagna.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

Voi li avevate gli amici di palazzo, o di cortile o di strada? Vi ricordate guardie e ladri, nascondino, battaglie maschi/femmine oppure condominio contro condominio?
Altri tempi oggi per portare il piccolo da un amichetto bisogna consultare l'agenda degli impegni dei pargoli


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?
> giocare all'aria aperta inventandosi giochi e giocattoli, non avendoli belli che pronti e comprati non può che alimentare la fantasia e la creatività .
> Che manca fortemente infatti ai bambini e giovani di oggi


 ma si' scherza, sai quante volte ho giocato a campana, a nascondino, a stella stellina, via in sella della bici e piu' era scassata piu' sapevi di aver vissuto, quante volte si rubava le torte messe apposta sulla finestra per farcele mangiare, era davvero bello, ma io vi parlo di 15-20 anni fa anche allora c'era chi guardava la tv


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

a me il gioco che piaceva di più era "strega comanda color" e "un  due tre stella!!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Nascondino lo odiavo perchè a me e brugola che eravamo le più piccole si dimenticavano sempre di venirci a cercare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Asudem ha detto:


> a me il gioco che piaceva di più era "strega comanda color" e "un due tre stella!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ne sei certa che si dimenticavano?


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

basta dargliene modo e anche i ragazzi di oggi si appassionano a giochi semplici .certo..se i genitori scelgono per ragioni di comodo di lasciarli davanti a consolle, computer e televisori non è colpa loro
ma di quelli stessi che magari ora dicono ai miei tempi....
...era merito  dei loro padri e madri ,però


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

*Oggi sei come il tonno...insuperabile*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ne sei certa che si dimenticavano?


hihihihi 2

(ovviamente non porti rancore ...)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Minerva ha detto:


> basta dargliene modo e anche i ragazzi di oggi si appassionano a giochi semplici .certo..se i genitori scelgono per ragioni di comodo di lasciarli davanti a consolle, computer e televisori non è colpa loro
> ma di quelli stessi che magari ora dicono ai miei tempi....ewra meritodei loropadri e madri però


Yes, yes, yes


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> e se faranno male? Noi come li aiueteremo? e non sarà colpa nostra? Gesù, uno di quei problemi da non dormirci la notte


 
ehm, no.
E' la loro vita.
La tua è hubrys, pensare che si possa in qualche modo controllare la vita degli altri.

E' ovvio che uno cerca di instradare meglio che puo' i figli per renderli persone AUTONOME e RESPONSABILI, poi le singole scelte dipendono da molti contesti di partenza, non ultime le loro peculiarità (come dice lo stesso codice civile).


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Voi li avevate gli amici di palazzo, o di cortile o di strada? Vi ricordate guardie e ladri, nascondino, battaglie maschi/femmine oppure condominio contro condominio?
> Altri tempi oggi per portare il piccolo da un amichetto bisogna consultare l'agenda degli impegni dei pargoli


 
esagerato!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Asudem ha detto:


> hihihihi 2
> 
> (ovviamente non porti rancore ...)


per quanto te ne possa fregare: io non porto rancore mai. 
E' una questione di *puntiglio* su un paio di particolari.
Sono purtroppo un cacacazzo insuperabile.
Fermo restando il piacere sincero che provo quando discutiamo 
Piuttosto, ascolta: quel ih ih ih è un riso sincero o lascia presagire qualcosa del tipo: al tre ti manderò a ******o caro rock?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Voi li avevate gli amici di palazzo, o di cortile o di strada? Vi ricordate guardie e ladri, nascondino, battaglie maschi/femmine oppure condominio contro condominio?
> Altri tempi oggi per portare il piccolo da un amichetto bisogna consultare l'agenda degli impegni dei pargoli


no . ho avuto un'infanzia particolare , per cui non ho vissuto molte cose .


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



sperella ha detto:


> no . ho avuto un'infanzia particolare , per cui non ho vissuto molte cose .


Spero sia stata un bella infanzia comunque


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

e poi io non ho mai smesso di giocare


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> per quanto te ne possa fregare: io non porto rancore mai.
> E' una questione di *puntiglio* su un paio di particolari.
> Sono purtroppo un cacacazzo insuperabile.
> Fermo restando il piacere sincero che provo quando discutiamo
> Piuttosto, ascolta: quel ih ih ih è un riso sincero o lascia presagire qualcosa del tipo: al tre ti manderò a ******o caro rock?


quale puntiglio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








chiedermi se non fosse che ci dimenticavano apposta??


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Spero sia stata un bella infanzia comunque


particolare sicuramente .
per certi versi non la scambierei per quella "tradizionale"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Asudem ha detto:


> quale puntiglio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. come vedi io sono sempre cauto con te perchè mi intimorisci


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> hai tutta la mia comprensione, mi dispiace


Tu la mia... ma e' quasi inutile ribadire


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?
> giocare all'aria aperta inventandosi giochi e  giocattoli, non avendoli belli che pronti e comprati non può che alimentare la fantasia e la creatività .
> Che manca fortemente infatti ai bambini e giovani di oggi


I bambini di oggi hanno altri mezzi,  non meno validi secondo me.... poi rimangono i vecchi giochi intramontabili come la sabbia e i lego


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu la mia... ma e' quasi inutile ribadire


 che pesantezza!!! ogni tanto dovresti ricordare il tuo nick, e limitarti a leggere, appunto


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> che pesantezza!!! ogni tanto dovresti ricordare il tuo nick, e limitarti a leggere, appunto


Pero' quando leggi il mio nick non ti scordare di dare un'occhiata all' avatar


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> che pesantezza!!! ogni tanto dovresti ricordare il tuo nick, e limitarti a leggere, appunto


ma chi sei ?


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' quando leggi il mio nick non ti scordare di dare un'occhiata all' avatar


 ma lo guardo sempre e mi chiedo sempre la stessa cosa, a cosa o meglio a chi pensavi quando te lo sei postato?


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma chi sei ?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ma lo guardo sempre e mi chiedo sempre la stessa cosa, a cosa o meglio a chi pensavi quando te lo sei postato?


Alle carcasse ovvio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



veronika ha detto:


>


Piacere, Rock.
Benevuta tra noi: venga l'accompagno in giro, Le faccio visitare il Forum.
Si affidi pure a me .... non si preoccupi ...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Aspetti che dico un attimo alla mia segretaria, non ci sono per nessuno oggi.


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

wow penelope ! in incognita eh ???? 

lego, li ho amati intensamente !!!!

paletto lanciaelastici 

alberi da scalare !

bagnare l'orto inzuppandosi sino alle orecchie

catturare le api dentro i fiori e poi annegarle 

ma quante ... potrei andar  avanti ore

i giocattoli c'erano ma io ero sempre fuori ad inventarmi qualcosa .... altro che tv, giusto un attimo per mangiare pane e marmellata 

quanti ricordi .......


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

*dediche*

(coro): In pé! In pé! In pé! In pé!  
Veronica,  
amavi sol la musica sinfonica 
ma la suonavi con la fisarmonica, 
Veronica, perchè? 
Veronica,  
se non mi sbaglio stavi in via Canonica; 
dicevi sempre: "voglio farmi monaca!" 
ma intanto bestemmiavi contra i pré! 
Ti ricordo ancora come un primo amore: 
lacrime, rossore fingesti per me. 
Mi lasciasti fare senza domandare  
quello che pensassi di te, oh! 
(coro): In pé! In pé! In pé! In pé! 
Veronica, 
il primo amor di tutta via Canonica: 
con te, non c'era il rischio del platonico, 
Veronica, con te! 
Veronica,  
da giovane, per noi eri l'America: 
davi il tuo amore per una cifra modica 
al Carcano, in pé, ma... 
Ti ricordo ancora come un primo amore: 
lacrime, rossore fingesti per me. 
Mi lasciasti fare senza domandare  
quello che pensassi di te, oh! 
Veronica, 
l'amor con te non era cosa comoda, 
nè il luogo, forse, era il più poetico: 
al Carcano, in pé; ma... 
Ti ricordo ancora come un primo amore: 
lacrime, rossore fingesti per me. 
Mi lasciasti fare senza domandare  
quello che pensassi di te, 
mi lasciasti fare senza domandare...  
al Carcano, in pé!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN1wI_97clw


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Voi li avevate gli amici di palazzo, o di cortile o di strada? Vi ricordate guardie e ladri, nascondino, battaglie maschi/femmine oppure condominio contro condominio?
> Altri tempi oggi per portare il piccolo da un amichetto bisogna consultare l'agenda degli impegni dei pargoli


sì e li ricordo con immenso piacere e un certo magone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> che pesantezza!!! ogni tanto dovresti ricordare il tuo nick, e limitarti a leggere, appunto



ah però. cerchi proprio di farti volere bene a tutti costi tu, eh?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì e li ricordo con immenso piacere e un certo magone


 
Brava, hai detto una cosa vera, che condivido nel più profondo dell'animo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Siamo stati dei privilegiati. Davvero


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

dai diaciamo che si vende bene ..... penelope l'è carina ma io son per più sostanza quindi Rock attacca pure !


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Chi giocava *a elastico*?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Brava, hai detto una cosa vera, che condivido nel più profondo dell'animo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo penso anche io. già solo il fatto che stessimo in "strada" fino a ben oltre la mezzanotte senza che i nostri genitori fossero in ansia perché sapevano che eravamo "giù in piazza" e che ci potevano recuperare chiamandoci dalla finestra, senza esagerate preoccupazioni, ora sembra follia.
non cambierei davvero la mia infanzia con nessuna


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi giocava *a elastico*?


 
la mia era un arma !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che puntualmente mi toglievano dalle mani ..... perchè avrei potuto accecare qualcuno

tempo 5 minuti un chiodo un asse e gli elastici (ne avevo nascosta una busta intera) e l'era pronto per la guerra !!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi giocava *a elastico*?


quello che due tenevano nelle gambe e gli altri dovevano saltarci e fare i vari giochi da equilibrista?


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo penso anche io. già solo il fatto che stessimo in "strada" fino a ben oltre la mezzanotte senza che i nostri genitori fossero in ansia perché sapevano che eravamo "giù in piazza" e che ci potevano recuperare chiamandoci dalla finestra, senza esagerate preoccupazioni, ora sembra follia.
> non cambierei davvero la mia infanzia con nessuna


 
nemmeno io..... ora anche un adulto si guarda attorno alle 24 ..... mica si scherza 

facevo le commissioni ,andavo a l negozietto a prender pane e pizza .... insomma non mi lamento proprio !


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Brava, hai detto una cosa vera, che condivido nel più profondo dell'animo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai non esagerariamo... ci sono certi posti in cui porto Sbarella che io me li sognavo la notte

http://www.tunfun.nl/


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo penso anche io. già solo il fatto che stessimo in "strada" fino a ben oltre la mezzanotte senza che i nostri genitori fossero in ansia perché sapevano che eravamo "giù in piazza" e che ci potevano recuperare chiamandoci dalla finestra, senza esagerate preoccupazioni, ora sembra follia.
> non cambierei davvero la mia infanzia con nessuna













Non posso astenermi


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che due tenevano nelle gambe e gli altri dovevano saltarci e fare i vari giochi da equilibrista?


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ?????????

cacchio che roba ma era legale per quell'età ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai non esagerariamo... ci sono certi posti in cui porto Sbarella che io me li sognavo la notte
> 
> http://www.tunfun.nl/


Lettri non erano i posti - in se quasi casa nostra o giù di lì - era il modo e il contesto.


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Piacere, Rock.
> Benevuta tra noi: venga l'accompagno in giro, Le faccio visitare il Forum.
> Si affidi pure a me .... non si preoccupi ......
> 
> ...


 Se non fosse stato per  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  questo... mi stavi quasi convincendo, ma hai urtato la mia sensibilita' e quindi......


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che due tenevano nelle gambe e gli altri dovevano saltarci e fare i vari giochi da equilibrista?


Si ero una campionessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi c'erano le varie penalita'... una che si chiamava cavallo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   un'altra mano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ero una campionessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anche io ero bravissima e anche col pincaro sbaragliavo tutti


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lettri non erano i posti - in se quasi casa nostra o giù di lì - era il modo e il contesto.


Ma puoi cercare lo stesso adesso... i bambini erano, sono e saranno sempre bambini... sono gli adulti ad essere diventati paranoici!

Non fare questo che ti sporchi... ti fai male... ti rompi i jeans... quindi i bimbi rimangono a casa a gurdare la tele


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ?????????
> 
> cacchio che roba ma era legale per quell'età ?


guarda che l'elastico era lungo (in realtà si  usava quello largo per lavori di cucito) e si metteva attorno alle caviglie, di modo che queste fungessero da pali


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



veronika ha detto:


> Se non fosse stato per
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti, scherzi a parte, io sono sempre ospitale con i nuovi venuti, troll e cloni compresi.
Sono uno formale.
Però sai a questo thread sui figli ci terrei.
ora mi prometti che non me lo svacchi, eh?
Fai la brava, si?


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puoi cercare lo stesso adesso... i bambini erano, sono e saranno sempre bambini... sono gli adulti ad essere diventati paranoici!
> 
> Non fare questo che ti sporchi... ti fai male... ti rompi i jeans... quindi i bimbi rimangono a casa a gurdare la tele


 
hai ragione su tutto, ma la notte alle 24 io ci lascerei nessuno sotto i 16 ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puoi cercare lo stesso adesso... i bambini erano, sono e saranno sempre bambini... sono gli adulti ad essere diventati paranoici!
> 
> Non fare questo che ti sporchi... ti fai male... ti rompi i jeans... quindi i bimbi rimangono a casa a gurdare la tele


 
anche per te


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che l'elastico era lungo (in realtà si  usava quello largo per lavori di cucito) e si metteva attorno alle caviglie, di modo che queste fungessero da pali


Esatto poi passando di livello si tirava su... o si stringevano le gambe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puoi cercare lo stesso adesso... i bambini erano, sono e saranno sempre bambini... sono gli adulti ad essere diventati paranoici!
> 
> Non fare questo che ti sporchi... ti fai male... ti rompi i jeans... quindi i bimbi rimangono a casa a gurdare la tele


boh angiunedda, sicuramente ora i genitori sono più paranoici, ma io la libertà che avevo io all'epoca, non la darei mai a un bambino. per carità, a stare in strada fino a mezzanotte lo lascerei pure, ma con me giù di guardia.
forse erano sconsiderati i nostri genitori (nostri intendo miei e dei miei amici), forse si sentivano sereni perché i palazzi dove abitavo io erano messi in cerchio e formavano una piazza che pure essendo una strada pubblica, non prevedeva il passaggio di estranei e non era trafficata se non da chi abitava lì... non so. forse lì ancora i bambini stanno giù fino a tardi, in estate. o almeno lo spero.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> hai ragione su tutto, ma la notte alle 24 io ci lascerei nessuno sotto i 16 ....


Alle 24 ero a nanna... comunque sotto casa mia i bambini giocano tranquilli almeno fino alle 22


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> hai ragione su tutto, ma la notte alle 24 io ci lascerei nessuno sotto i 16 ....


esatto. e io ho iniziato a starci che di anni ne avevo 8 o 9


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Alle 24 ero a nanna... comunque sotto casa mia i bambini giocano tranquilli almeno fino alle 22


 L'Olanda è ancora un paese vivibile sotto certi aspetti, per quel poco che lo conosco beninteso.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'Olanda è ancora un paese vivibile sotto certi aspetti, per quel poco che lo conosco beninteso.


Ci sono 3 categorie che in Olanda vivono da dio:  bambini, animali domestici e anziani.

L'unico motivo per cui rimango e'mia figlia,  che puo'giocare tranquillamente fuori con gli altri bambini come facevo io... ha quello che avevo piu'altre cose che io mi sognavo


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esatto. e io ho iniziato a starci che di anni ne avevo 8 o 9


Io ricordo  che ero sempre fuori casa... tutta caddozza


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' un'enorme dilemma, che sin d'ora mi pongo: dobbiamo educare i nostri figli affinchè perseguano la felicità, anche se questo potrebbe significare vivere una vita non convenzionale - nel senso borghese e forse anche riduttivo del termine - o dobbiamo insegnar loro ad essere omologati ed inseguire il prestigio sociale e il successo economico prima di ogni altra cosa?
> Do per scontato che entrambe le opzioni implichino il rispetto degli altri e di se stessi.


La felicità è impossibile, direi perseguire il senso della LORO vita. Che può essere anche diverso dal nostro.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *La felicità è impossibile*, direi perseguire il senso della LORO vita. Che può essere anche diverso dal nostro.


foss'anche un'illusione o un sogno...con mia figlia son sempre partita dal presuppposto contrario


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> foss'anche un'illusione o un sogno...con mia figlia son sempre partita dal presuppposto contrario


La felicità come situazione stabile? Non esiste.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La felicità come situazione stabile? Non esiste.


 ma infatti non dobbiamo chiederci se sarà stabile o no e comunque anche babbo natale non esiste ma c'è un bellissimo periodo della vita in cui magicamente ci credi.
ed è doveroso che una madre ti ci faccia credere(ehm...fino ad un'età ...ragionevole eh?)


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non dobbiamo chiederci se sarà stabile o no e comunque anche babbo natale non esiste ma c'è un bellissimo periodo della vita in cui magicamente ci credi.
> ed è doveroso che una madre ti ci faccia credere(ehm...fino ad un'età ...ragionevole eh?)


Beh sì, come sempre parto dalla mia esperienza personale, sorry, difficile non fare capire a mia figlia, pur se ancora crede a babbo natale, che esistano anche i dolori...


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh sì, come sempre parto dalla mia esperienza personale, sorry, difficile non fare capire a mia figlia, pur se ancora crede a babbo natale, che esistano anche i dolori...


per arrivare alla felicità devi per forza conoscere anche il dolore...
ops mi sento esageratamente natalia agnelli, susanna aspesi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.......*



MK ha detto:


> La felicità è impossibile, direi perseguire il senso della LORO vita. Che può essere anche diverso dal nostro.





Minerva ha detto:


> foss'anche un'illusione o un sogno...con mia figlia son sempre partita dal presuppposto contrario





MK ha detto:


> La felicità come situazione stabile? Non esiste.


 
Ciao.

Avete ragione entrambe. Come uomo do ragione ad mk ma come padre straquoto Minerva. Non saprei fare altro


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

I bambini devono credere alle favole... i ragazzi devono credere di poter metter su la loro favola... gli adulti devono riuscire a ritagliarsi pezzetti di favola... gli anziani devono convoincersi di averla vissuta la loro favola... mamma mia che romanticona che sono, non mi sopporto!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I bambini devono credere alle favole... i ragazzi devono credere di poter metter su la loro favola... gli adulti devono riuscire a ritagliarsi pezzetti di favola... gli anziani devono convoincersi di averla vissuta la loro favola... mamma mia* che romanticona che sono*, non mi sopporto!


però dici cose vere


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> per arrivare alla felicità devi per forza conoscere anche il dolore...
> ops mi sento esageratamente natalia agnelli, susanna aspesi


lunga ed impervia è la via per l'Autorevolezza.
ma tu sei sulla buona strada ....
non per nulla sei già l'Oracolo del Forum .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per aspera ad astra per l'appunto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> I bambini devono credere alle favole... i ragazzi devono credere di poter metter su la loro favola... gli adulti devono riuscire a ritagliarsi pezzetti di favola... gli anziani devono convoincersi di averla vissuta la loro favola... mamma mia che romanticona che sono, non mi sopporto!


Molto peggio di quanto tu non creda.
sai chi mi ricordi?


PETER PAN .....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Molto peggio di quanto tu non creda.
> sai chi mi ricordi?
> 
> 
> PETER PAN .....


Non e'vero sai... rileggi... c'e'un filo di amarezza in quello che ho scritto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e'vero sai... rileggi... c'e'un filo di amarezza in quello che ho scritto


nel mio un filo di dispetto .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma hai scritto cose molto belle, brava.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> nel mio un filo di dispetto ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che ti strozzo con la calzamaglia!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che ti strozzo con la calzamaglia!


 
Quella di seta nera .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quella che usi per i giochini S&M ?


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I bambini devono credere alle favole... i ragazzi devono credere di poter metter su la loro favola... gli adulti devono riuscire a ritagliarsi pezzetti di favola... gli anziani devono convoincersi di averla vissuta la loro favola... mamma mia che romanticona che sono, non mi sopporto!


 Ogni favola ha il suo insegnamento, ogni favola la sua morale raccontata con un linguaggio comprensibile ai piu' piccoli. E' bello credere che la magia del per sempre felici e contenti esiste davvero, ma la favola da adulti diventa la personale richerca della felicita'


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.............*



veronika ha detto:


> Ogni favola ha il suo insegnamento, ogni favola la sua morale raccontata con un linguaggio comprensibile ai piu' piccoli. E' bello credere che la magia del per sempre felici e contenti esiste davvero, ma la favola da adulti diventa la personale richerca della felicita'


Quoto


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Ogni favola ha il suo insegnamento, ogni favola la sua morale raccontata con un linguaggio comprensibile ai piu' piccoli. E' bello credere che la magia del per sempre felici e contenti esiste davvero, ma la favola da adulti diventa la personale richerca della felicita'


Che e' quello che intendevo.

Ovvio che a me la possibilita' incontrare un principe che mi salvi dalla mia torre col quale vivere felice e contenta per il resto dei miei giorni, fa sorridere... ma io sono adulta e gia'disillusa... mia figlia no ed e' bene che ci creda alla favola.


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che e' quello che intendevo.
> 
> Ovvio che a me la possibilita' incontrare un principe che mi salvi dalla mia torre col quale vivere felice e contenta per il resto dei miei giorni, fa sorridere... ma io sono adulta e gia'disillusa... mia figlia no ed e' bene che ci creda alla favola.


E' vero, ma prendiamo ad esempio cenerentola... La famiglia e' allargata, la madre non c'e' piu' e il padre si e' risposato con una donna che ha 2 figlie, le prime ingiustizie, la matrigna che tratta in modo diverso la figlia che non e' sua... non e' molto diverso dalla realta' .
Le favole ti insegnano a credere che puoi cambiare la tua realta' , che puoi riuscire a fare qualsiasi cosa in cui metterai impegno ed e' altrettanto vero che ti insegnano che una posizione regalata ( come per le sorellastre) va mantenuta con costanza altrimenti la bolla scoppia


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' un'enorme dilemma, che sin d'ora mi pongo: dobbiamo educare i nostri figli affinchè perseguano la felicità, anche se questo potrebbe significare vivere una vita non convenzionale - nel senso borghese e forse anche riduttivo del termine - o dobbiamo insegnar loro ad essere omologati ed inseguire il prestigio sociale e il successo economico prima di ogni altra cosa?
> Do per scontato che entrambe le opzioni implichino il rispetto degli altri e di se stessi.



vorrei che l'educazione di mio figlio fosse capace di metterlo in grado di poter scegliere quale per lui sia la via migliore, la piu' sentita, quella che meglio lo potrebbe mettere nelle condizioni di essere quello che è, senza infingimenti sociali .

vorrei che manifestasse in pieno quello ha da raccontare. in qualsiasi modo o maniera.
vorrei che lèeducazione fosse servita a tirare fuori  il meglio di se stesso
del resto non  mi importa.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2009)

*rochenrol*

sei come i 45 giri anni 60: lato A shake
                                         lato B il lento

ieri era A oggi sei sul B.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2009)

Meglio che lui....per me nessuno! 

_E una donna che portava un bimbo al seno disse, 
Parla con noi dei Figli.
E lui disse:
I vostri figli non sono vostri figli.
Essi sono i figli e le figlie della brama della Vita per la vita.
Essi vengono attraverso voi ma non per voi.
E benché essi siano con voi essi non appartengono a voi.
Voi potete dare loro il vostro amore, ma non i vostri pensieri,
Poiché essi hanno i propri pensieri.
Voi potete custodire i loro corpi, ma non le loro anime,
Poiché le loro anime dimorano case di domani, che non potrete visitare, neppure in sogno.
Potrete essere come loro, ma non cercate di farli simili a voi,
Poiché la vita procede e non si ferma a ieri.
Voi siete gli archi di i vostri figli sono frecce vive scoccate lontano.
L'Arciere vede il bersaglio sulla strada dell'infinito, ed Egli con forza vi tende  affinché le sue frecce possano andare veloci e lontane.
Piegatevi  nelle mani dell'Arciere con gioia:
Poiché come egli ama la freccia che vola, così Egli ama l'equilibrio dell'arco_


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> E' vero, ma prendiamo ad esempio cenerentola... La famiglia e' allargata, la madre non c'e' piu' e il padre si e' risposato con una donna che ha 2 figlie, le prime ingiustizie, la matrigna che tratta in modo diverso la figlia che non e' sua... non e' molto diverso dalla realta' .
> Le favole ti insegnano a credere che puoi cambiare la tua realta' , che puoi riuscire a fare qualsiasi cosa in cui metterai impegno ed e' altrettanto vero che ti insegnano che una posizione regalata ( come per le sorellastre) va mantenuta con costanza altrimenti la bolla scoppia




Concordo al 100%... e ancora e' quello che intendevo prima... infatti per tutti gli stadi ho lasciato la parola favola... benche'questa prenda significati diversi nei diversi stadi.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> E' vero, ma prendiamo ad esempio cenerentola... La famiglia e' allargata, la madre non c'e' piu' e il padre si e' risposato con una donna che ha 2 figlie, le prime ingiustizie, la matrigna che tratta in modo diverso la figlia che non e' sua... non e' molto diverso dalla realta' .
> Le favole ti insegnano a credere che puoi cambiare la tua realta' , che puoi riuscire a fare qualsiasi cosa in cui metterai impegno ed e' altrettanto vero che ti insegnano che una posizione regalata ( come per le sorellastre) va mantenuta con costanza altrimenti la bolla scoppia


 non vorrei fare la professoressa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ma le favole, più che insegnamenti sulla vita concreta e quotidiana (all'epoca di cenerentola i divorzi non erano la norma e anche la vedovanza era vissuta in modo diverso) sono un 'rito di passaggio'.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Nelle antiche tribù ancora si usano riti di passaggio 'pratici' come quello di lasciare i bambini nel bosco (vi ricorda qualcosa???? pollicino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) e lasciare che trovino da soli la strada per tornare.
Nelle società 'civili' sono le favole i riti di passaggio..c'è sempre un eroe, un antieroe e tutte le prove che l'eroe, con gli aiutanti, deve affrontare.... 
tutte le favole sono  una sola favola....
e alla fine ti spiegano che devi crescere, fare un percorso, e arriverai ad essere indipendente ee ottenere qualunque risultato.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


Non hai capito... non riuscivo a leggere il tuo post: vedevo dall'indice che avevi scritto ma quando entravo a leggere l'ultimo post risultava il mio... quando ho postato il punto e'apparso magicamente


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai capito... non riuscivo a leggere il tuo post: vedevo dall'indice che avevi scritto ma quando entravo a leggere l'ultimo post risultava il mio... quando ho postato il punto e'apparso magicamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rock, e che domande.
> 
> Faranno come potranno e sapranno!


 Sintetica, chiara, autorevole.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sintetica, chiara, autorevole.


sarò ingenuo ma penso che anche due donne sicure di se come voi due, Persa e verena, un minimo di apprensione e dubbio nell'educazione dei figli l'abbiano provata. quindi, sena offesa, mi sembra una riposta tesa a liquidare me ma non soddisfacente. ripeto, lo dico senza polemica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sarò ingenuo ma penso che anche due donne sicure di se come voi due, Persa e verena, un minimo di apprensione e dubbio nell'educazione dei figli l'abbiano provata. quindi, sena offesa, mi sembra una riposta tesa a liquidare me ma non soddisfacente. ripeto, lo dico senza polemica.


Le angosce per i miei figli li ho avute quando ho capito che il padre aveva vissuto nella menzogna e, di conseguenza, lo avevano perso come punto di riferimento.
Per il resto ...un po' è il mio mestiere (e non credo che un preparatore atletico possa avere dubbi di sbagliare allenamento ...di certo non vi è sicurezza che chi viene ben allenato divenga un campione, ma ... chi lo vuole un campione?) un po' è la consapevolezza dell'individualità di ogni perona che può scegliere della propria vita indipendentemnte dall'educazione ricevuta, un po' l'enorme fiducia che ho sempre avuto e ho nei miei figli che credo che sceglieranno il meglio per loro in buona fede. Ed è questo che mi interessa.
Poi è da vedere cosa si intende per educazione.
Discorso lungo e dibattuto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

Ho una certa età e esperienza di bambini attraverso gli ultimi trentanni e questo significa che chi ha ntorno ai quarantanni è coetaneo di miei ex alunni.
Già allora sentivo dire che erano brutti tempi per i bambini, che non era come una volta, ecc...
Già allora vi erano bambini con l'agenda e che non avevano tempo per giocare liberamente e per sanamente oziare.
L'idea di dover far fare attività organizzate ai bambini si è andata sempre più diffondendo in tutti gli strati della popolazione, come segno tangibile delle cure che vengono loro riservate, ma anche come modo per placare l'ansia dei genitori che temono che, senza una guida costante, i piccoli non saprebbero che fare o fare qualcosa di sbagliato.
Ma soprattutto è un modo per far sperimentare loro regole che non si ha il coraggio di imporre in casa ...perché non si impongono regole e responsabilità a se stessi.
Per cartà le regole ci sono, ma potrebbero essere sintetizzate in "NON DISTURBARE" gli adulti impegnati nella loro ricerca della felicità.

Ma li leggete i traditori qui? Parlano dei figli come i una caratteristica anagrafica o come segno della loro normalità, non certo come compito di responsabilità che deve condizionare le loro scelte.
Meglio mandarli in piscina e a tennis e ...aver tempo libero.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una certa età e esperienza di bambini attraverso gli ultimi trentanni e questo significa che chi ha ntorno ai quarantanni è coetaneo di miei ex alunni.
> Già allora sentivo dire che erano brutti tempi per i bambini, che non era come una volta, ecc...
> Già allora vi erano bambini con l'agenda e che non avevano tempo per giocare liberamente e per sanamente oziare.
> L'idea di dover far fare attività organizzate ai bambini si è andata sempre più diffondendo in tutti gli strati della popolazione, come segno tangibile delle cure che vengono loro riservate, ma anche come modo per placare l'ansia dei genitori che temono che, senza una guida costante, i piccoli non saprebbero che fare o fare qualcosa di sbagliato.
> ...


è la parte più degradante di certi traditori, quella che trovo in assoluto insopportabile


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le angosce per i miei figli li ho avute quando ho capito che il padre aveva vissuto nella menzogna e, di conseguenza, lo avevano perso come punto di riferimento.
> Per il resto ...un po' è il mio mestiere (e non credo che un preparatore atletico possa avere dubbi di sbagliare allenamento ...di certo non vi è sicurezza che chi viene ben allenato divenga un campione, ma ... chi lo vuole un campione?) un po' è la consapevolezza dell'individualità di ogni perona che può scegliere della propria vita indipendentemnte dall'educazione ricevuta, un po' l'enorme fiducia che ho sempre avuto e ho nei miei figli che credo che sceglieranno il meglio per loro in buona fede. Ed è questo che mi interessa.
> Poi è da vedere cosa si intende per educazione.
> Discorso lungo e dibattuto.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una certa età e esperienza di bambini attraverso gli ultimi trentanni e questo significa che chi ha ntorno ai quarantanni è coetaneo di miei ex alunni.
> Già allora sentivo dire che erano brutti tempi per i bambini, che non era come una volta, ecc...
> Già allora vi erano bambini con l'agenda e che non avevano tempo per giocare liberamente e per sanamente oziare.
> L'idea di dover far fare attività organizzate ai bambini si è andata sempre più diffondendo in tutti gli strati della popolazione, come segno tangibile delle cure che vengono loro riservate, ma anche come modo per placare l'ansia dei genitori che temono che, senza una guida costante, i piccoli non saprebbero che fare o fare qualcosa di sbagliato.
> ...


 
Persa  hai scritto cose molto vere.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una certa età e esperienza di bambini attraverso gli ultimi trentanni e questo significa che chi ha ntorno ai quarantanni è coetaneo di miei ex alunni.
> Già allora sentivo dire che erano brutti tempi per i bambini, che non era come una volta, ecc...
> Già allora vi erano bambini con l'agenda e che non avevano tempo per giocare liberamente e per sanamente oziare.
> L'idea di dover far fare attività organizzate ai bambini si è andata sempre più diffondendo in tutti gli strati della popolazione, come segno tangibile delle cure che vengono loro riservate, ma anche come modo per placare l'ansia dei genitori che temono che, senza una guida costante, i piccoli non saprebbero che fare o fare qualcosa di sbagliato.
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> è la parte più degradante di certi traditori, quella che trovo in assoluto insopportabile


 
Non è sempre vero. A mio modesto avviso. Persa, credo tu sia troppo intelligente per non leggere del pregiudizio in quello che hai affermato. Senza offesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non è sempre vero. A mio modesto avviso. Persa, credo tu sia troppo intelligente per non leggere del pregiudizio in quello che hai affermato. Senza offesa.


 Mica tutti (ovvio) ...ma proprio tanti tanti ...per non dire degli/delle amanti che dei figli del "loro bene" se ne infischiano proprio.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica tutti (ovvio) ...ma proprio tanti tanti ...per non dire degli/delle amanti che dei figli del "loro bene" se ne infischiano proprio.


Dei figli dell'amante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dei figli dell'amante?


Se ami una persona dovresti anche preoccuparti del suo bene e nel suo stare bene; i rapporti con i figli mi sembra ne facciano ben parte.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ami una persona dovresti anche preoccuparti del suo bene e nel suo stare bene; i rapporti con i figli mi sembra ne facciano ben parte.


Certo che sì. Io, te, quante altre? . Anche se la preoccupazione dovrebbe essere quella del genitore prima di tutto. E comunque parlavo di amanti, non di secondi matrimoni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che sì. Io, te, quante altre? . Anche se la preoccupazione dovrebbe essere quella del genitore prima di tutto. E comunque parlavo di amanti, non di secondi matrimoni


Beh non credo che si possa prescindere da tutto neppure quando si è solo "amanti" per definizione.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh non credo che si possa prescindere da tutto neppure quando si è solo "amanti" per definizione.


In un rapporto tra amanti per definizione i figli (di una delle parti o di entrambe) non dovrebbero risentirne minimamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> In un rapporto tra amanti per definizione i figli (di una delle parti o di entrambe) non dovrebbero risentirne minimamente.


 Ottimista.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ottimista.


Sempre e comunque.


----------



## Old megliosola (14 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica tutti (ovvio) ...ma proprio tanti tanti ...per non dire degli/delle amanti che dei figli del "loro bene" se ne infischiano proprio.


non è che se ne infischiano...non esistono proprio, quando sono "presi"  dall'ammore si dimenticano di coniugi e figli  

	
	
		
		
	


	








e questo da la misura del genitore...checchè se ne dica in giro


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2009)

*mah*

Ottimiste entrambe... io di unioni extra con figli avuti in precedenza ne ho viste parecchie,e raramente i nuovi "genitori" hanno dimostrato di avere quei numeri e quegli atteggiamenti consoni a non creare traumi e ad agevolare i rapporti intrecciati con i relativi figli.
Sembra difficile da credere ma spesso i figli altrui sono più un ostacolo o un impiccio che un'occasione per dimostrare la propria maturità e disponibilità all'altro/a genitore.
Ne ho avuto un esempio in questo periodo; nuovi confinanti di villetta, famiglia di conviventi, lui separato e lei divorziata, lui un figlio affidato alla madre e lei due figlie che tiene con sé.  I problemi nascono dal fatto che lui vive costantemente con le figlie dell'altra e non porta il figlio presso di sé nei fine settimana per attriti fra la nuova compagna e la moglie... così il ragazzino paga la guerriglia fra i genitori e l'incapacità del padre di fare la sua parte.
E' davvero triste...
Bruja


----------



## Old megliosola (14 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ottimiste entrambe... io di unioni extra con figli avuti in precedenza ne ho viste parecchie,e raramente i nuovi "genitori" hanno dimostrato di avere quei numeri e quegli atteggiamenti consoni a non creare traumi e ad agevolare i rapporti intrecciati con i relativi figli.
> *Sembra difficile da credere ma spesso i figli altrui sono più un ostacolo o un impiccio che un'occasione per dimostrare la propria maturità e disponibilità all'altro/a genitore.*
> Ne ho avuto un esempio in questo periodo; nuovi confinanti di villetta, famiglia di conviventi, lui separato e lei divorziata, lui un figlio affidato alla madre e lei due figlie che tiene con sé. I problemi nascono dal fatto che lui vive costantemente con le figlie dell'altra e non porta il figlio presso di sé nei fine settimana per attriti fra la nuova compagna e la moglie... così il ragazzino paga la guerriglia fra i genitori e l'incapacità del padre di fare la sua parte.
> E' davvero triste...
> Bruja


per me non è difficile da credere...ne sono convinta...
quello di cui non mi capacito è come fanno tanti genitori a mettere da parte i propri figli per sopraggiunti e incerti affetti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> per me non è difficile da credere...ne sono convinta...
> quello di cui non mi capacito è come fanno tanti genitori a mettere da parte i propri figli per sopraggiunti e incerti affetti


A volte mi viene il dubbio che tanti matrimoni falliscano proprio su questo: sull'incapacità di uno dei due (a volte di entrambi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) di essere davvero genitori, di andare oltre i propri contingenti bisogni per guardare al benessere dei figli (benessere in senso alto e non abiti, giochi, vacanze...che anzi vengono profusi in abbondanza proprio per l'attenzione all'immediato e per "allontanarli" come impegno a lunga scadenza) e che il vedere come l'altro sia invece capace di vivere la genitorialità faccia sentire traditi chi è ancora dentro (ben oltre le dichiarazioni d'intenti a parole) ancora figlio e bisognoso di attenzioni da figlio.


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

Mi piacerebbe educarli a perseguire sempre la via della giustizia....delle cose giuste...rappresentando loro che la cosa giusta spesso non è la cosa che ci và di fare e non è la cosa conveniente....!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe educarli a perseguire sempre la via della giustizia....delle cose giuste...rappresentando loro che la cosa giusta spesso non è la cosa che ci và di fare e non è la cosa conveniente....!!


Quasi mai lo è, amico mio, quasi. 
Ma non c'è altra via onesta intellettualmente se non quella cui miri tu. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma spesso i genitori insegnano ai figli la "furbizia", perchè è quello che hanno appreso a loro volta e perchè da noi l'essere furbi paga, senza sanzione. e la nostra Terra sta come sta


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte mi viene il dubbio che tanti matrimoni falliscano proprio su questo: sull'incapacità di uno dei due (a volte di entrambi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spesso non si sta bene con i figli perchè non si sta bene con se stessi, Persa. Non vuole essere un'attenuante, solo una chiave di lettura.


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> non è che se ne infischiano...non esistono proprio, quando sono "presi" dall'ammore si dimenticano di coniugi e figli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah dipende. Il coniuge quando è ex è ex, punto. Si può restare amici ma la coppia come c'era prima non esiste più. Sui figli la mia esperienza è di genitori consapevoli prima e dopo. Certo fare il padre part-time non è che responsabilizzi eh...


----------



## Old megliosola (14 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah dipende. Il coniuge quando è ex è ex, punto. Si può restare amici ma la coppia come c'era prima non esiste più. Sui figli la mia esperienza è di genitori consapevoli prima e dopo. Certo fare il padre part-time non è che responsabilizzi eh...


non parlavo solo di coppie separate...
e spesso nemmeno il padre a tempo pieno è responsabile, altro che consapevolezza


----------



## Old megliosola (14 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte mi viene il dubbio che tanti matrimoni falliscano proprio su questo: sull'incapacità di uno dei due (a volte di entrambi
> 
> 
> 
> ...













allora o ci si trasforma in mamme (o papà, dipende) e la "famiglia" tiene...oppure scoppia desolantemente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Spesso non si sta bene con i figli perchè non si sta bene con se stessi, Persa. Non vuole essere un'attenuante, solo una chiave di lettura.


 Concordo.
E quante persone si sposano e fanno figli proprio nell'illusione di trovare in ruoli codificate quelle sicurezze del proprio valore che non hanno.


----------

